# The tub won't drain



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd say that is a bit of a [email protected]&#%? understatement.

Yes it smelled like draino.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

They have been standing in their ankles while they shower for years. No way did that happen overnight.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I would say its been clogged for awhile.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that stick on the side of the tub for beating them for waiting so long?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, I use a claw hammer for that. I don't what that thing was, part of a towel bar I think.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Oh sure... Mr. Plumber this was working fine yesterday. Then it just wouldn't drain. We ain't got no idea how it happen. We tried draino, Home Depot stuff, plunged it, my brother in law who's a plumber tried but he's never seen anything like this. Can you fix it? By the way my brother in law said its a fast 5 mins job and might be 20.00. How much is it?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It was for a property management company..... They got raped!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I'd say that is a bit of a [email protected]&#%? understatement.
> 
> Yes it smelled like draino.


Dude ....

My God people are stupid


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

We just continue to hope and pray people will wise up . And yet .. Not so much.

Every time this happens do you find yourselves going through the following;

- how do I get out of this
- is there any way I don't have to reach in there
- can I charge $2000.00 or more
Finally 
- Dear Christ let me remember that I'm here to be in the service of others.. SPLASH ! 

Good luck brother!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a story to this? Rental property? Low income customer?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

No story. It's a rental property,a duplex.

I've been doing work for these guys for about 8 years. It's in a subdivision with 40 duplexes(80 units) and they own them all. They have a few houses and muilti-family units scattered about town.

The tub is back to back with the kitchen sink, they share a waste line. I oulled the trap and went thru the kithen sink waste and cleared it that way. It was full of grease. 

I went back to check the tub and it was still full. I wasn't going to stick my arm in there. I got a bucket and pailed it out, till the level was below my gloves.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> No story. It's a rental property,a duplex.
> 
> I've been doing work for these guys for about 8 years. It's in a subdivision with 40 duplexes(80 units) and they own them all. They have a few houses and muilti-family units scattered about town.
> 
> ...


Did you try to remove the overflow and cable from there ?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

No the machine I had with me will not turn a trap real well. It's hit or miss.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> No the machine I had with me will not turn a trap real well. It's hit or miss.


So what did you do ?
I would think that trying to clear it from the drain would be WAY more difficult than the overflow.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I pulled the trap from the kitchen sink and ran mt cable down the stack there.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> No the machine I had with me will not turn a trap real well. It's hit or miss.


 










Use a 6' extending closet auger.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd shop vac that swamp outta there and just cable it thru the overflow.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I use my wife's full length gloves that she uses when preg checking dairy cows, they work great when you've gotta get in over your elbows!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Where has common sense gone. Hey I know! Maybe the overflow drain will work if the regular drain doesn't work, lets test it. Genius! 

I carry one of these little pumps in my truck. Throw it in there and the tub will be empty in a couple of minutes. It's a handy little pump for things like that and emptying meter pits.


----------

